# Bose 141 budget wall mounting



## jamesfoad (Sep 18, 2014)

So I have a pair of Bose 141 speaker that I have as surround sound speakers but are placed next to my FRONt speakers or towers. I have them there because there is no mount on them so im not able to get the full surround sound experience from hem. I was wondering if anyone has some great cost effective ways of mounting them to the corner of my wall/ ceiling 
Thanks, 
James


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121168288867 
Quick trip to eBay found these. Plenty of others too. Looks like your speakers weigh 8lbs so mounts should be easy. Put me at about 6' high, and a foot or so behind the LP. Plenty of options but you didn't say how cheap lol!


----------



## jamesfoad (Sep 18, 2014)

How would I be able to mount these to my speakers?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Screw them right into the back. 
You could use something like this. 
Vogels VLB200 I think.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Does Bose still make quality speakers?I got a dislike of those cube speakers, but they don't weight 8 ibs! My rear klipsch are on a wooden mounted wall rack/shelf. I built it DIY for cheap.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The old 900 and 800 series were decent but over priced as they still are today.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> Does Bose still make quality speakers?I got a dislike of those cube speakers, but they don't weight 8 ibs! My rear klipsch are on a wooden mounted wall rack/shelf. I built it DIY for cheap.


 imo? No. They never did. Not for the money especially. Yeah, 8lbs is easy. Mine are almost 30lbs each. Love DIY.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad I stick to klipsch for movies...not B.O.S.E
OFc there are way better speakers than klipsch Icon but its all I can afford. Arx is on my wishlist.


----------



## jamesfoad (Sep 18, 2014)

the only reason i have these is because i found them in the garage and did a little researh and figured they aren't worth the trouble of selling.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Plenty of platform options

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H4.Xspeaker+wall+platform+mounts&_nkw=speaker+wall+platform+mounts&_sacat=0

Wheather or not speakers sound good/bad is personal preference. We tend to judge speakers on an array of parameters with cost being an important factor. As such, we have generaly been less than fond of Bose as well as some other brands. But hey, the price was right in your case!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jamesfoad said:


> the only reason i have these is because i found them in the garage and did a little researh and figured they aren't worth the trouble of selling.


 well, it's almost impossible to argue with free! I don't know if those are your 1st surrounds, but they're way better than my 1st pair. I'll reluctantly admit that I repurposed a pair of magnavox bookshelves into surround speakers. 5/16(?) mdf. They were the compliment to a pair of cerwin vega d-9's,(15's and horns!) and a pioneer car audio center. Good stuff. That was at least 20 years ago, and probably laughable, but it's what I had at the time. I like to look back at those days and remind myself how far my setup and skills have come.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Plenty of platform options
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H4.Xspeaker+wall+platform+mounts&_nkw=speaker+wall+platform+mounts&_sacat=0
> 
> Wheather or not speakers sound good/bad is personal preference. We tend to judge speakers on an array of parameters with cost being an important factor. As such, we have generaly beed less than fond of Bose as well as some other brands. But hey, the price was right in your case!


Yea well said ! hope he enjoys his speakers!


----------

